# Cooking oil storage.



## jkaler48 (Jan 11, 2013)

How can you store cooking oil to make it last longer?
Which oil lasts the longest in storage?

I want to start with a basic survival food store consisting of:
Rice 
Beans
Salt
Oil
Sugar

All of these except the oil keep for up to decades if stored properly. 
The nice to eat stuff even canned or dehydrated won't last nearly as long.

John


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried to water bath or pressure can cooking oil? Would think that would extend it's life well and not fill up the freezer. At any rate you can put it in the freezer and it will keep a long long time if you also rotate it out as you use it you should always have plenty and it won't spoil and should have a couple years or more left on it if the power goes out for a extended period of time.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Store it in a cool dark place in unopened containers and it that can as much as double the shelf life.

Even if the oil does turn rancid, it will still be save to use, may not taste the greatest but it wont make you ill. IMO the best way to store it is to just store it per above and rotate the containers as you use them.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Can lard.
Vac seal actual crisco.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Kept cool and dark olive oil will keep indefinitely.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I store Olive Oil. I think it is the most shelf stable. 

I have been thinking about getting a seed press so I can make my own oils. 

OldCoot, is Crisco actually lard??? I didn't think it was. I have canned lard, too.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Download the free LDS Prep Guide. This will give you tons of useful information. Oil is one of the few items I disagree with them on. I believe that they are conservative on storage time. As with all your stored items cool, dry, and dark is the best. You can freeze oil almost forever with the obvious expense of the freezer.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, crisco be it's own beast. I've read a couple a different places that crisco keeps the longest a the "man made" fats. I thin ifin I remember right it was said well over 5 years just in the can. So vac baggin it should be good fer 15 years er more.

Lard in a can, will keep well over 60 years. Read a story of a feller what lived in Germany, after WW2 durin the Berlin airlift he got a can a lard. Not bein one ta waste nothin he kept the sealed can a lard. They just opened it last year an found it totally safe ta use! He took the can home an used it, said it tasted just fine, was a tad gritty, but worked just fine. So, that be why I can lard.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Crisco is a vegetable oil.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Nope, crisco be it's own beast. I've read a couple a different places that crisco keeps the longest a the "man made" fats. I thin ifin I remember right it was said well over 5 years just in the can. So vac baggin it should be good fer 15 years er more.
> 
> Lard in a can, will keep well over 60 years. Read a story of a feller what lived in Germany, after WW2 durin the Berlin airlift he got a can a lard. Not bein one ta waste nothin he kept the sealed can a lard. They just opened it last year an found it totally safe ta use! He took the can home an used it, said it tasted just fine, was a tad gritty, but worked just fine. So, that be why I can lard.


I have canned store bought lard and bacon grease. The bacon grease has been on the shelf for close to 2 years but haven't opened any of it. When I open a bucket of lard to make biscuits or pie crust, I can the unused - that, I have opened and used after a year or so and its just as good as when it went into the jars.

I'm going to try vacuum sealing Crisco tomorrow. I have a partial can in the cabinet thats been there for quite a while.


----------

